# Where do I get high quality English music?



## heavyrain (Sep 24, 2016)

My friends are able to download high quality Hindi music from a variety of websites, and the quality is amazing. The bass is powerful and the music very melodious, even on their 600 rupee headphones.

But I download English music and the quality is just flat, whether its 320kbps or Flac format. I have Skullcandy SB2 Bluetooth headphones and AudioTechnica M20x. I think the hardware is fine.

Soundcloud is the only place I've been able to find music that sounds good, but it doesn't come close to what my friends are listening to.

I went with them to a Bose store, and they connected their phones to the Bose headphones, and the sound just blew me away. But I connect my own music and it sucks in comparison.

I want to upgrade the way I listen to music, but I can't seem to find high quality English music. I don't mind paying for it.

What do I do?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2016)

What is your audio source? and are you playing it on your computer or mobile? 
M20x is a monitor headphones, so you will hear flat sound, you should be able to get the signature you want via EQ settings. 

You can try playing your flacs in FooBar 2000 with ASIO (provided your motherboard/soundcard supports it) 
foobar2000: Components Repository - ASIO suppor

if not you can try 
foobar2000: Components Repository - WASAPI output suppor 
do a bit of reading on them. And dont forget to turn the volume down in foobar when using either of them. 

I have a M50x with Xonar Essence ST + FooBar2K with ASIO, I have never been happier. 

try Bandcam for music.


----------



## heavyrain (Sep 24, 2016)

I've tried on my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge and on my Desktop (Intel i7 3820 on DX79TO). Xonar Essence is a sound card right? Don't know much about them. You think it will change my music experience?

Also, what about high quality music? Have you signed up for a streaming service or are you downloading?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2016)

RCuber said:


> What is your audio source? and are you playing it on your computer or mobile?
> M20x is a monitor headphones, so you will hear flat sound, you should be able to get the signature you want via EQ settings.
> 
> You can try playing your flacs in FooBar 2000 with ASIO (provided your motherboard/soundcard supports it)
> ...



Swap your opamps with MUSES01. You can actually try various opamps in STX.


----------



## Matthew Arnold (Sep 29, 2016)

If your audio source is great quality then you can easily get high quality English music.What is your audio source?By using earphone you can hear music high quality..but without this you have to tell your audio source..


----------

